# Joshua Fisher - Edge Knife Works Knives



## Joshua Fisher (Aug 7, 2022)

Hey Everyone, figured I’d start a thread to share current and past work and for anyone that has one of my knives to post photos. I’ll start the thread off with this 8.5” Kiritsuke with golden acacia from @GreenbergWoods the steel on this knife is the brand new ApexUltra that just got to the US Wednesday 8/3. This is going to be my personal chef knife for awhile and I used it to test the steels edge retention, hardened to 66rc it performed 40% better in edge retention than 8670 at 62rc which is my standard steel of choice, both did really well in the edge retention test cutting 1/2” rope on a cutting board. The 8670 knife made 1400 cuts and the ApexUltra made 1900. Excited to start making some more one off high performance knives out of this new steel.


----------



## Joshua Fisher (Aug 7, 2022)

Here’s a 6” vegetable cleaver I finished recently, 8670 high carbon steel with Westinghouse micarta handles on blue liners.


----------



## Joshua Fisher (Aug 8, 2022)

Finished up this kiritsuke with a African Blackwood Wa handle.


----------



## Joshua Fisher (Sep 3, 2022)

Another ApexUltra chef knife. Hand forged 7” blade with a tall hollow grind and torch patina along the spine. Stabilized maple burl handle.


----------



## Joshua Fisher (Sep 3, 2022)

Another kiritsuke this time with figured bocote.


----------



## Ericfg (Sep 3, 2022)

Not bade, mate. Not bad at all.


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 3, 2022)

Looks like a fun knife to use! would love to see some pictures along the spine and of the choil to check out that taper and grind. Great choices on handle wood. Loved that acacia, maple burl and the bocote.


----------



## Joshua Fisher (Sep 15, 2022)

birdsfan said:


> Looks like a fun knife to use! would love to see some pictures along the spine and of the choil to check out that taper and grind. Great choices on handle wood. Loved that acacia, maple burl and the bocote.


I’ll have to take some photos of the first knife since I’ve kept it, all the others go out the door pretty quickly to customers or dealers.


----------



## Joshua Fisher (Sep 15, 2022)

Finished these two, the Chinese Cai Dao I finished last week and sent it out to Fiddleback Forge for their weekly sales, the second is a hand forged chef that I just finished the handle. It’s going to be a giveaway knife on another forum that’s doing a knife exchange with several makers.


----------

